# Windows 8 Display + Digitizer driver problem (Lenovo All in One: B540)



## SharaLynn84 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not sure whether I should have posted this in Hardware or Windows 8 or hardware. 

Against my better judgement, I bought a Lenovo B540 all in one computer that ran Windows 8. It was beautiful, it ran well and fast... until 3 months later when my 2 year old took a metal hole punch to the side of the screen. For the first week, it wasn't a big deal. I could still use the mouse fine, I could even touch it if I wanted (But I figured that it was a bad idea). The crack was on the far left high corner of the screen, so it only ventured a hairline into the actual display and was not a distraction at all. 

Nearing week 2, the digitizer started going out. It started pulling my mouse near the cracked corner of the screen when I tried to use it. I tried calling Lenovo tech support, and they were useless. They just read to me things that I had already learned from looking online. They are trained monkeys that know how to read and operate a mouse. 

Apparently, Windows 8 has tied their display driver in with the one that operates the touch screen, so there is NO WAY to disable the display driver. I tried all that I could while the screen still worked. Nothing that I tried, or found worked in time.. Because when the touch screen went down for good (as I thought it might) it took the display with it.

I can turn it on, hear it work, but the main problem is that the two are tied together and my mouse is geared up towards the upper left corner and I cannot see it. 

If I could just install a version of Windows that has it's own display driver with it, instead of tying it to my now dead digitizer, this would work. But my screen is completely black and dead. 

Any ideas?

(BTW.. Don't buy Windows 8 if you have kids in the house)


----------



## SharaLynn84 (Apr 4, 2013)

And... I know that I can send it in to the trained monkeys to diagnose and repair it for a one time $85 fee. But they will not give me a quote on how much it will cost to replace the digitizer before I send it. The customer service rep said

" I know that it costs around $350 to replace a laptop screen, but I am not sure about a touch screen" * SMH... I could replace a laptop screen for $50-$100!!!. How much are they GOING to charge. I am not going to gamble $85 on the chance that they will charge me more than it cost to buy my computer in the first place. 

I asked if I could buy the all-in-one case including the touch screen, digitizer, lcd. 

"Well, no... repairing these is such a delicate process that we simply do not allow these parts to be sold"

FML!!! This is exactly why I have never bought an Apple. Lenovo is no better than Apple. They assume that you, the customer, are entirely dumb and cannot put the insides of your existing computer into a new screen/case. 

Gah.. Should have bought a desktop. But there's my rant. Never buy an all-in-one if you have a child who might destroy the screen in the house. ESPECIALLY not Lenovo, because not only will they not quote you a price on repair, they won't even sell you the parts to repair it yourself.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> If I could just install a version of Windows that has it's own display driver with it, ... Any ideas?


Lenovo does seem to have Windows 7 drivers for that machine, but I have no idea it that would work any better. Do you have Windows 8 or Windows 8 Pro? You can downgrade Windows 8 Pro to Windows 7 Pro without buying another license.

But, can you do anything (and see what you are doing) with it, such as get into the BIOS? I assume that there is no way to connect an external monitor?

If you can do anything I suggest you try a Live CD of a Linux distribution (e.g., Puppy Linux) before trying to install another Windows.


----------



## SharaLynn84 (Apr 4, 2013)

My first issue would be to find a way to connect an external monitor... I have not figured that one out yet. Even then, if I can log into BIOS from boot, I might get somewhere, otherwise, when the mouse loads, it will deviate to the upper left corner.


----------

